# Free patterns from Spotlight Australia



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/search/?query=yarn


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank You :thumbup:
Just love the chantilly lace cardigan. 
Oh and love....... and this one ........... :lol:


----------



## christine barkenbush (Sep 25, 2013)

thank you for sharing . I belong to a knitting club and we make things for the hospital for babies .


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh no.....more patterns to download. Thanks....I think. ;-)


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Thanks - I hadn't looked for a while and there are new patterns. Love their Noir sock pattern.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome thank you


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Some nice things, but want to ask what is a horseshoe? A bib?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I have bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Some nice things, but want to ask what is a horseshoe? A bib?


Lucky horseshoe for the bride to carry - I think!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

dorfor said:


> Lucky horseshoe for the bride to carry - I think!


Neat idea!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

dorfor said:


> Thanks - I hadn't looked for a while and there are new patterns. Love their Noir sock pattern.


Me neither, thanks Helen, have picked up a couple more, little kiddies short sleeved bolero, crochet ballet slippers.

Leanna x


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

leannab said:


> Me neither, thanks Helen, have picked up a couple more, little kiddies short sleeved bolero, crochet ballet slippers.
> 
> Leanna x


Bolero for me too. Thought I'd give the flip collar a go as well.


----------



## cashmereknots (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Some nice things, but want to ask what is a horseshoe? A bib?


A bib is tied around a babies neck to wipe face, protect clothes from drool etc.


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Knitted Horseshoes are carried by brides for good luck. A bib is tied around babies neck to protect clothes from drool and to wipe faces when messy. I personally dislike bibs. Never used them with my children, always carried a face washer or flannel to mop up messes.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Sao said:


> Knitted Horseshoes are carried by brides for good luck. A bib is tied around babies neck to protect clothes from drool and to wipe faces when messy. I personally dislike bibs. Never used them with my children, always carried a face washer or flannel to mop up messes.


Bibs saved the baby's and child's clothes from being covered in food and dribble. We made fancy lace bibs for the bubs to wear when they were all dressed up to take on an outing. They are no longer used. Similar to plastic pilchers ( sp?), cloth nappies, matinee jackets and baby nightgowns that had the opening all the way down the back to make it easier to change the nappy, the younger generation do not know about these items.


----------



## marshajoy (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Lot of great projects on here.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you - lots of nice patterns here


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Just went thru all 19 pages. Saved at least 10 patterns. Thanks.

Pzoe


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/search/?query=yarn


thank you .do you know what a crochet horse shoe is for it's on the last pg.


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you so VERY much for the site some great patterns now which one to do first


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW, thanks. Will look later, have to finish my afghan. Have bookmarked for later look see.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for this great site. There are so many wonderful patterns that I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for the link--I had fun in there


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting! I hadn't seen this site and downloaded several nice patterns.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice site, especially like the baby patterns. Thank you!


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you, this is a great site, found quite a few patterns!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, there is a lovely selection of patterns


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you , I saved the Stallion Hooded Vest Pattern....hoping my daughter in laws will like one.


----------



## monly (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

worth a look


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't get it - I can't open any of them. It says Windows does not recognize the program.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks. I have downloaded several especially the Christmas patterns.


----------



## jweston (May 10, 2011)

nice site,found plenty of baby patterns


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Helen Hawkins said:


> http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/search/?query=yarn


Thank you Helen. I didn't know that Spotlight had free patterns on line. I only see the leaflets when I go there to buy yarn. Jane


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Ozzie Jane said:


> Thank you Helen. I didn't know that Spotlight had free patterns on line. I only see the leaflets when I go there to buy yarn. Jane


Lincraft also has an online site with patterns.....


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> Lincraft also has an online site with patterns.....


I knew about Lincraft, but not Spotlight. Again, thanks. Jane


----------

